# Wisconsin Fireing her 16" Gun's for the Last Time.



## Spr.Earl (5 Apr 2008)

Note buddy on the lower turret deck and the brave bridge crew.


http://shock.military.com/Shock/videos.do?displayContent=164747&ESRC=soldiertech.nl


----------



## Monsoon (6 Apr 2008)

Spr.Earl said:
			
		

> Note buddy on the lower turret deck and the brave bridge crew.



The loader has what looks like 32" of steel protecting him; the bridge crew has an acrylic window. I'd be protecting my face too.


----------

